# Waist stripping bucket/basket for wading.....



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I have been using this one for six months. It is from a compnay in CA called Sealevel.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Mangrove Hipshooter, earlier version of the Sealevel above, but I never use it, because I made one from a $5.99 IKEA Childrens Step Stool.

I made mine exactly like the one on the like below, but I used zip ties for the "fingers and a bungee cord for the belt. It isn't bulky and works better than anything I've tried.

You can build one for less than $10

Here's the link http://troutlegend.com/forum/gear-talk/home-made-stripping-baskets/

You can thank me later


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If interested, I've got an Orvis, barely used that I'll sell for $50 shipped......


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought one of these William Joseph collapsible type on a Bass Pro gift card last year. It works all right. A friend of mine in Georgia added a a piece of foam in the bottom with a lead weight tie-wrapped to it to keep it from floating in his. He also pokes more tie-wraps through thge foam vertically to keep the line from sliding around in the basket and tangling. Rolling it up when you're not using it is the best feature with this one.

I keep mine rolled up in the boat, but rarely use it. When I do use it, I strap it around my left thigh to lower it down, because stripping into it at waist high is too awkward for me.

http://www.wyomingflyfishing.com/William-Joseph-Stripping-Basket-P3322.aspx?gclid=CO7P6sz4l7wCFeJDMgodnWkAiA


----------



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

> I have a Mangrove Hipshooter, earlier version of the Sealevel above, but I never use it, because I made one from a $5.99 IKEA Childrens Step Stool.
> 
> I made mine exactly like the one on the like below, but I used zip ties for the "fingers and a bungee cord for the belt.  It isn't bulky and works better than anything I've tried.
> 
> ...


Now we're talkin. Looks like I have a new weekend project, thanks.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What r Christmas Tree clips?


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> I have a Mangrove Hipshooter, earlier version of the Sealevel above, but I never use it, because I made one from a $5.99 IKEA Childrens Step Stool.
> 
> I made mine exactly like the one on the like below, but I used zip ties for the "fingers and a bungee cord for the belt.  It isn't bulky and works better than anything I've tried.
> 
> ...


I went to Ikea to purchase one specifically for this project a few months ago lol. After walking the beach on vacation without a stripping basket I swore I'd never be without one again. 


Its still sitting waiting to be built though :-/


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

The mangrove basket works as well or better than anything else I have used .
They all take adjustments in your stripping technique , but practice will get you there . At times they are absolutely essential . So they become a necessary evil .

I've used homemade , Orvis , collapsible mesh type - the Mangrove beats them .
Plus you can collapse it and store it in your hatch until you need it .


----------



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

> If interested, I've got an Orvis, barely used that I'll sell for $50 shipped......


Check your pm


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > If interested, I've got an Orvis, barely used that I'll sell for $50 shipped......
> 
> 
> Check your pm


Will send pics Sunday evening....thanks.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> What do you guys use?


Got nothing against stripping buckets or stripping baskets but, I haven't had a need for one yet. When I practice casting (yes, after years of casting I still put in some practice time), I practice holding big loops in my off-hand. After the cast I strip and drop the 1st loop. Second strip I hold the loop. 3rd strip, I drop the loop and 4th strip, I hold the loop. Etc... etc...

This method works for MY fishing conditions. I keep looking at the bucket/basket threads and think that they work great in many conditions. So far the big loop method keeps my line fairly 'managed'.

After making the big loops, you need to turn the off-hand 90 degrees out during the next cast to let the line pay out smoothly. Just another opinion.


----------

